# Rocky Mountain Audio Fest 2015 Starts Friday



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The 12th Annual Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) is locked-and-loaded, ready to open its doors beginning this Friday, October 2nd (thru Saturday October 4th), in the Mile High City. Home Theater Shack is sending a tag team of speaker gurus, Wayne Myers and Dennis Young, to the scene to report on all of the action and news for the HTS community. Claiming to be the largest audio and home entertainment show in the United States, this Denver extravaganza is undoubtedly a big one. It will feature nearly 160 exhibit spaces packed with more than 400 companies from around the globe, neatly organized within the confines of the Denver Marriott Tech Center Hotel (4900 S Syracuse St, Denver, CO 80237). 










Originally founded by the late Al Stiefel, this year’s show is destined to continue his outright passion for high quality sound. One of the more touching aspects is a donated room meant to represent Mr. Stiefel’s passion for audio. Over the last six years, innovative “new” manufacturers have been awarded the room (past winners include Carnegie Acoustics, Bamber Audio, Musical Concepts, PranaFidelity, TFC and 3beez), and this year’s winner (Grace Design, maker of the m920 DAC) has already been announced. Then there are the tried and true players, including MartinLogan, McIntosh, madisound, Focal, Cary Audio, Daedalus Audio, IsoAcoustics, and Dynaudio – just to name a small slice – that are bringing their great products to showcase. The event also has an interesting list of new gear that’s debuting, including headphone gear from Woo Audio, amplifier products from Sakur Systems and Vinnie Rossi, and turntable offerings from JWM Acoustics. 

This year the RMAF is bringing back the “Spouse Outing,” keeping the show as significant other friendly as possible. The outing is scheduled to begin at 9:30am on Saturday (Spruce Room) and will involve one of several possible destinations. The list includes wine tasting at Balistreri Vineyards, or a trip to the Denver Art Museum, the Denver Center of Performing Arts, or a Microbrew Tour. For more information, you can email the RMAF at [email protected]. 

Show attendees can look forward to a lengthy list of seminars and live entertainment. The hours for this year’s show are long and accommodating, with access from noon to 7pm on Friday, 9am to 6pm on Saturday, and 9am to 4pm on Sunday. We hope to see you there! For more information about the festival, visit RMAF online by clicking here.


_Image Credit: Rocky Mountain Audio Fest_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wayne and Dennis are reporting LIVE from RMAF... follow it here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../133138-rocky-mountain-audio-fest-2015-a.html


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> Wayne and Dennis are reporting LIVE from RMAF... follow it here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../133138-rocky-mountain-audio-fest-2015-a.html


..... can't post on the link above  

But I was there and four of the rooms I did spend a good amount of time in. 

They were the Vanatoo, Audio Engine, Technics and Cambridge  

Vanatoo - I am in the market for powered monitors. I really wanted to hear these w/o the ML sub, but did't get to. However from what I heard they are very nice indeed.

Audio Engine A5+ - I like these also and I dig the wireless remote and front volume control which the vanatoo lacked.  

Technics - I was sold on the little ******-white speaker model# SB-C700. I would love to buy, but i am not a fan of white cabinets. Those speakers sound much bigger than they looked!! 

Cambridge Audio - The books sounded very similar to my B&W 685 S1's, which I did also enjoy. I liked chatting in the room since they were offering free bottle neck beers to their guests. Nothing beats free beer from local brewery around Denver which they had  . Great folks there, really enjoyed their speakers and equipment also.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would get Pioneer SP-BS22 with a small Lepai LP-2020A+ this combo is awesome and out perform vantoo speakers with volume control close to you.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

jreb14 said:


> I would get Pioneer SP-BS22 with a small Lepai LP-2020A+ this combo is awesome and out perform vantoo speakers with volume control close to you.


Hi jreb - thanks for the suggestion, I will looking into both items.
I am also looking for my 1st purchase of a turntable and considering the U-Turn Orbit LP player, as I really liked the demo I saw / heard @ RMAF and those guys claim its also made in the good'ol USA.  So I like to support that btw.


----------

